# Best investment vehicles



## Hardtime (Feb 4, 2020)

I know this topic has been driven into the ground, Im looking at switching my investments around and would like to know which vehicles are the best investments. Im looking at the big picture , uber x, xl, black, lux in Miami etc.based in Orlando market.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Hardtime said:


> I know this topic has been driven into the ground, Im looking at switching my investments around and would like to know which vehicles are the best investments. Im looking at the big picture , uber x, xl, black, lux in Miami etc.based in Orlando market.


Prius, RAV4 hybrid or Avalon hybrid.


----------



## Hardtime (Feb 4, 2020)

Ok thanks. Im going to change the post to non hybrids since I already own one


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

There is no black in Miami and they are doing away with lux.

Vehicles used for uber are tools, not investments.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Hardtime said:


> I know this topic has been driven into the ground, Im looking at switching my investments around and would like to know which vehicles are the best investments. Im looking at the big picture , uber x, xl, black, lux in Miami etc.based in Orlando market.


pun intended


----------



## kevink (Apr 18, 2016)

No vehicle, whether used for rideshare or not, can be considered an "investment" unless you're thinking of it's collector's value 30 or 40 years down the road when it's an antique.

The only car from a mainstream brand that I have seen become a collectible in my lifetime is the Buick Grand National, which is understandable. The GN had tiire scorching raw power, limited production run, fairly distinctive looks, and was noteworthy for at least one thing, all others aside, and that is that it was faster than a production Corvette at the time.

There may be others that pop up on that radar a number of years from now, but the GN is the most obvious example. Either way, though, never view a vehicle as an investment, since they will do nothing but depreciate for most of their lives.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Hardtime said:


> I know this topic has been driven into the ground, Im looking at switching my investments around and would like to know which vehicles are the best investments. Im looking at the big picture , uber x, xl, black, lux in Miami etc.based in Orlando market.


I prefer a 63 corvette stingray with split back windshield.

Beautiful investment !


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Boca Ratman said:


> There is no black in Miami and they are doing away with lux.
> 
> Vehicles used for uber are tools, not investments.


Your definition of investment is too narrow
Typically folks invest for one of two purposes; one is to generate an income and the other is for growth.

I invested my car in my business and I use it to generate an income


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> I prefer a 63 corvette stingray with split back windshield.
> 
> Beautiful investment !


I do like the split window, If I could ever had a stupid amount of cash I would get a 58 or 59 red Vette with white coves.


----------



## Negg (Jun 26, 2019)

Toyota or lexus. Both have incredible resale value.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> I prefer a 63 corvette stingray with split back windshield.
> 
> Beautiful investment !


I Had that corvette in my shop years ago for some simple repairs .
I took that car for 3 different road tests 1 was through a park and man it was a nice car . why 3 road tests ? I will go the extra mile lol to be sure its 100 % . bad ass car !
best car for an investment is zero car you will drive . The value will drop .


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

I paid $200 for a 1958 VW bug.
Restored it over 2 years.

Kept it clean and sweet for 25 years.

Sold it for $18k when I retired and down sized.

Not a bad investment.....


----------

